# Any skipjack action at Aberdeen?



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has been up to Aberdeen lately. If so are the skipjacks there and biting? It is a long drive just to find out nothing is going on up there. hope to put some bait in the frezzzzer for next year.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

word on the street is very few and only at sunup and dusk. Save the gas.....
Wait another few weeks. 

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Have you tried the discharges down by Tanners Creek?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Went down the day before Thanksgiving. Nothing. Saw a guy in a boat who couldn't even net shad.


----------



## blazer99 (Feb 25, 2006)

nothing last two x.


----------



## TEAM FISH A HOLICS (Dec 30, 2009)

Went up yesterday and nothing. That drive sucks when you come back empty handed. But hey I was fishin!!


----------



## phishndude (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just at the aberdeen plant yesterday, No skipjacks to be had. I did see several schools 3-4 inch shad lurking.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm scheduled to do Aberdeen tommorrow evening. I should have a report in by early Sunday. We are looking for hybrids.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

SAT night/SUN early morning was a nice night to be on the river with a campfire. That's about all I can say. We heard that nothing was hitting during the light hours. We got there way past dark. One hybrid & a few nice runs on shallow cranks; but they were gone by the time I reset my drag. Hot dogs were good anyway.

Peace


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

it has been dead, some shad and a few hybrids. thats it


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

any new reports?


----------

